# Looking for light, 20 inch rims (32 holes), what do you consider?



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi there,

As some of you might know, I am upgrading my son's Hot Rock 20". Instead of re-using the old rims to build new wheels, I guess it's better to just buy new rims too, since spokes and hubs are going to be replaced anyway.

I have been looking around a bit and noticed that Sun has a few 20" rims with 32 holes. Unfortunately I haven't found information about the weight, let alone the weight of the rims that came on the the bike...

I hope you can share your experience and help me find a suitable rim for the upgrade to 9 speed.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Sun Ringle Assault sl1 are the lightest I could find, but not sure how burly they are.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

NS-NV said:


> Sun Ringle Assault sl1 are the lightest I could find, but not sure how burly they are.


Thanks! I will see if I can get my hands on a pair of them. My son only weighs about 22 kg so I think these rims will be strong enough.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just put some Velocity Aeroheats on my son's bike. 32 holes, pretty light and they certainly seem burly.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd take a look at sinz or sun pre-built BMX wheels. Sun Superstock is a good wheel set for the money. Go with a folding set of intense or maxxis tires

http://www.danscomp.com/products.php?cat=RACE&savergroup3=RACEWHEELSSTOCK


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

never mind missed the 9 speed part


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

jlc30 said:


> never mind missed the 9 speed part


No problem, I will have a look at the tire options you mentioned so thanks for the reply!

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

NYrr496 said:


> I just put some Velocity Aeroheats on my son's bike. 32 holes, pretty light and they certainly seem burly.


Thanks! I checked the Velocity site and they only mention a 28 holes version in 20 inch. They are even a bit lighter than the Sun-Ringlé Assault Sl-1 however.

Looking at their retailers, the closest one is in the UK. For Sun-Ringlé, I have found a local reseller that I have done business with already (for the Sinz cranks). I think I will try to get the Assault-SL1's.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

A quick note, as I learn the world of little wheels, double check the max tire width. The sl 1's may only accept a 1 3/8" tire.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

NS-NV said:


> A quick note, as I learn the world of little wheels, double check the max tire width. The sl 1's may only accept a 1 3/8" tire.


Thanks, that's good to know. I will look into that. I did a quick look for info about tire width for the standard Alex C1000 rims but so far, I haven't found anything about that yet.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought a set of Alienation Deviant rims 20" they only way 305 grams and they offer them in 32 hole, http://www.alienationbmx.com/parts/rims/deviant. You could even get the 28 hole rims then get a set of the Circus Monkey hubs off of Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...411850&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6194wt_989

I just ordered a set of the Circus Monkey hubs, will see how good they are when arrive


----------

